# انتهزوا الفرصة لا تتعوض



## tina_tina (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا ومرحبا بيكم 
وحشتونى بقالى كتير مكتبتش حاجة وبمعنى اصح حبيت اريحكم منى شوية
ها حد جرب حاجة من اللى فاتت
عموما انا النهاردة هديكم فرصة للى عاوز اى اكلة طبعا فطارى قبل الصيام طواجن_ مشويات_ صوانى_ مسبكات_ اى حاجة
وانا هقدمها فى الحال
فرصة لا تتعوض انتهزوا الفرصة
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
:smil12: :smil12: :smil12:​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*انا في الاول اتخضيت قولت يا ربي اكلة تاني ههههه*

*والنبي يا تينا ها اتعبك معايا شوية*

*عاوز اعرف طريقة البيض المسلوق *

*لو مش فيها ازعاج يعني* 

*( وعلي فكرة انا حتي لما اسلق بيض بينكسر مني هههه  ملهاش علاج دي )*


----------



## tina_tina (22 نوفمبر 2006)

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
خفة يا مينا
عموما حط البيض فى ميه كتيرة وشوية ملح وهو مش هيكسر
وطبعا على النار
لانى عارفاك ممكن تمسك شمعة وتقف بيه ما الناس الذكية اللى زيك بتعمل كده


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

لاء ممكن على نور الشمس


----------



## tina_tina (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن ويعملها


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
> خفة يا مينا
> عموما حط البيض فى ميه كتيرة وشوية ملح وهو مش هيكسر
> وطبعا على النار
> لانى عارفاك ممكن تمسك شمعة وتقف بيه ما الناس الذكية اللى زيك بتعمل كده


 
*ههههههههه*

*فكرتيني بموضوع الشمعة ده بقصة ظريفة قريتها في بستان الرهبان *

*مضمونها اني الانسان اوقات بيعلم الشيطان زيك كدا :beee: *

*مثلا انتي بتعلمي الشياطين تتطبخ والشياطين الصغيرة جالها اسهال من الاكل بتاعك ووصفاتك وبتدعي عليكي :yahoo: *

*روحي يا تينا ربنا يفتحها في وشك قادر ياكريم*

*( وهجرب موضوع الملح ده بس لو لقيت البيضة ملحت ها  :t32:  انتي ورامي  )*


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*بس ياواد ياكوبتيك عيب تقول كدة على تينا*


----------



## tina_tina (5 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *بس ياواد ياكوبتيك عيب تقول كدة على تينا*


 

سيبه الجميل بكرة يندم:smil12: ​


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*تينا ... فاكرة الاكلة اللي طلعت في فيلم اشاعة حب اللي اسمها "كريب سوزيت" ؟؟؟
انا عايز اعرف طريقتها ......:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:*


----------



## jim_halim (6 فبراير 2007)

*الكريب سوزيت*



Raymond قال:


> *تينا ... فاكرة الاكلة اللي طلعت في فيلم اشاعة حب اللي اسمها "كريب سوزيت" ؟؟؟
> انا عايز اعرف طريقتها ......:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:*





حاجة سهلة خالص ... 

تجيب شوية كريب .. و تضيف عليهم شوية سوزيت .. مع التقليب المستمر .. 

مع مراعاة أن التقليب يكون من الشمال لليمين .. علشان دي أكلة أنجليزي .. 

و بالهنا و الشفا ... ( مع تحيات الشيف چيمي ) :16:


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

المواهب الجميلة دي كمان تعرفي تعملي اكلات اية الجمال دة
وعلي العموم طريقة عمل البيض المسلوق
وبهديها ليكي وللمنتدي
بس واضح اني في مشكلة في سلق البيض
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2007)

على فكره وصفه جيمى بتاعه الكريب سوزيت متجربه ومضمونه هههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------

